# first time maltese buyer



## klobear (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been looking for a Maltese puppy in the Sacramento, Ca area, but i am having trouble. I am wanting to purchase a maltese at the end on November or beginning of December. In the mean time i would like to find a breeder that i can trust and do more research on what i need to do to prepare for bringing my baby home. I know i am a ways off but i have been wanting a maltese for years so now that i am at a point that i have the time to bring a baby into my life i want to make sure that i do my homework first! so i guess my question is does any one have any tips or warnings for a first time maltese buyer?? thanks


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachment=10921:attachment]

This is a breeder in Northern CA that has very nice Maltese. I've actually
seen them in person.

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.californiamaltese.org/

I suggest you contact this club for referrals.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to SM


----------

